# Brad nails for this application?



## management (May 29, 2011)

I have some quarter round or base shoe to install and I wanted to know if I could use 2" brad nails since I already have a air compressor and brad nail gun. I don't have a finishing nail gun. Also, can I use it to do trim due to it being able to shot 2" nails?

I have this package. Any thoughts on the compressor?: Bostitch Combo Package

I would like to in a few months add this finish nailer. Is it any good and what would be the limitations with the above compressor? 

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A brad will not have the holding power of a finish nail.
Smaller gauge and no head.
May want to check out this web site for some good deals on tools.
http://www.cpobostitch.com/factory-...ssor-combo-kit/bstrcpack300-r,default,pd.html
Those small pancake comp. will be fine for one tool at a time, or two small cfm tools, blowing up tires ect.
Not going to work out for larger tools, power sanders, sandblasting, spray painting.


----------



## management (May 29, 2011)

joecaption said:


> A brad will not have the holding power of a finish nail.
> Smaller gauge and no head.
> May want to check out this web site for some good deals on tools.
> http://www.cpobostitch.com/factory-...ssor-combo-kit/bstrcpack300-r,default,pd.html
> ...


Thanks a lot for the link. So I guess I should just get a finish nailer. 

How bout these choices (angled vs straight): 

Angled

Straight

What are the trade-offs between the two? Can my compressor support it?

Last, for the quarter round application will a 2" brad nail not hold? I would really like to hear more thoughts on this. Thanks!


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

management said:


> I have some quarter round or base shoe to install and I wanted to know if I could use 2" brad nails since I already have a air compressor and brad nail gun. I don't have a finishing nail gun. Also, can I use it to do trim due to it being able to shot 2" nails?
> 
> I have this package. Any thoughts on the compressor?: Bostitch Combo Package
> 
> ...


For installing quarter round/base, 18 ga will be plenty, I would use 1-1/2 or 2" brads. 16 ga leaves about twice as big a hole to fill. Also, depending on the size quarter round, you are less apt to split it with the 18 ga.
Sorry, no comment on the Bostich. I have Porter Cable and Hitachi stuff, no experience with any Bostich.
I will second Joe's link to CPO, I've got a lot of stuff from them over the last few years and it has always been a good deal. They have handled any issues quickly, and satisfactorily.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I like an angle nailer better, easyer to get into tight spots.
Small brads work fine for 1/4 rd. but casing sometimes has to be held tight to the jamb and wall so there's no gaps so it needs a head on the nail.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

For casing or baseboards, I'd like a bigger nail. But for 1/4 round or shoe mold, I like the 18g. Less chance of splitting. Besides, it's on the floor. Where's it gonna fall? Up?


----------



## woodworkingkid (Feb 14, 2012)

For casing I like to use my 15 gauge Hitachi finish nailer. I got the Hitachi compressor and nail gun kit for 275 and it came with a six gallon compressor 18 gauge nailer and a 15 gauge nailer. The reviews I read about the bostric combo kit said its not that great.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I like brad nailers for shoe mldng/qrtr round because of the smaller nail hole and much less splitting than larger gauges. It is not sufficient for general trim applications, where I use 16 or 15 ga , depending on the size of the trim.
While angled nailers do give a bit better access in a few tight situations, I do not think the occassional convenience is worth paying twice the price for the nails. Also, straight nail are available many more places than the angled.
I have no experience with any of the pancake compressors as they all seem to be more a HO than pro grade tool. Have had a few guys on various jobs using them, but the seem to spend a lot of time talking about how often they replace them. I use the Dewalt (formerly Emglo) twin tank stack units and have only went through three of them in more than 25 years of daily use; mostly trim work, but probably 20% occcassional framing guns. Of course the big framers will easily overtake their air production in rapid fire situations.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually, 2" brads are overkill for base shoe. All you have to do is anchor it to the base so 1" or 1 1/4" brads about every 8", which holds that small trim tight, is better than a 2" brad every 16". 2" Brads will hold casing tight to the wall If the drywall is tight and straight. If the drywall is wavy or flops around, you need 15 gauge-2" nails. On the inside of casing, where the trim is only about 1/4" thick and you are going directly into the wood of the jamb, you only need 1 1/4" brads and again go closer together to hold that thin layer tight to the jamb. I see jobs all the time where shoe or casing is nailed too far apart and has gaps. This looks horrible to me. I actually use 2 nail guns when casing, one with 1 1/4" brads and one with 2" brads. Here is another point. For setting the door jambs, you need to use 15 gauge-2 1/2" nails. Anything smaller and the door will shift if the door is slammed. In your case, if you don't want to invest in a 15 guage nailer, at least drive in at least one or 2 - 10D finish nails by hand along with 2" brad nails in the jamb for each shim. Your little compressor will work for the guns you want, but if you ever want to get a framing gun, it won't keep up.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

for a simple 1/4 round install all you need is 1 1/2" 18 gauge nails. 1/4 round doesnt need a heavy gauge nail to hold it in place, plus since its such a small molding you run the risk of it splitting. someone mentioned using 1" nails.. thats too short it doesnt penetrate the baseboard deep enough to hold the molding on

i also use my 18 gauge for installing door casing, crown molding, chair rail,door stops and thin baseboard

16 gauge gets used for hanging doors, setting window box extensions, closet shelving cleats and thick baseboards. 

most of the trim i install comes from a trim supplier who's trim is made of a much denser mdf unlike the light weight mdf trim at big box stores.. 18 gauge guns dont have the power to sink nails in it most times so i use the 16 gauge. i also have a 15 gauge nailer but it's only used for exterior work, cant justify paying 30% more for nails that are slightly stronger


----------

